

Jeff Atwood on a Programmer's Portfolio - JVillella

An interesting read: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.codinghorror.com&#x2F;a-programmers-portfolio&#x2F; Has anyone found that their portfolio has been of help to them? I decided to spend the time to build one (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jvillella.com) in Jekyll.
======
jader201
> That's part of the job description for a graphic designer, but why shouldn't
> this rule apply to software developers, too?

I think there's a very obvious reason for this. And it's akin to an
electrician telling you to drive through a populated neighborhood to see his
handywork -- a designer can show you their work because it's public-facing and
visible for everyone. A developer, on the other hand, can only show you open
source work, or personal work that they have ownership of.

It's much easier for a designer to do this than a developer, and I think for
this reason, many companies don't expect a portfolio from developers. It's
often a nice-to-have, but they often rely on other aspects (coding exercises,
Stack Overflow/Github profiles) to evaluate a candidate.

------
jarcane
I do something like this with my web resume. I reserve a portion of it
expressly just for Github links and descriptions of my projects thus far,
anything public. To save time, I keep all the data in simple text files, and
then generate the markdown using scripts I wrote (which are themselves on a
public repo, and in theory updated over time to add ports for each language I
become familiar enough to write one in, as further skills demonstration).

It's not paid off just yet, but this may be merely because I've not cast it
about much yet. I have been thinking that the results at present are a bit
sparse and impersonal, and I don't really make any effort to 'pretty it up',
preferring instead just to distribute a link to the GH preview page for it.

I'd be happy for any feedback/advice on the idea, as I'm starting to
reconsider a revision now. Link is here:
[https://github.com/jarcane/resume.hsy](https://github.com/jarcane/resume.hsy)

------
BorisMelnik
funny, this URL linked from the article is a Reported Attack Page (RAP) which
is also his initials

[http://www.endymion.com/rap/portfolio.html](http://www.endymion.com/rap/portfolio.html)

